

Show HN: A node.js drawing app - Rapp
http://rappdaniel.com/experiment/diddly

======
Rapp
If it's not immediately clear, the purpose of the game is for you and everyone
else online to collaboratively (or individually, but it's more fun if you work
together) draw the image it asks for at the top and bottom of the screen.

It saves every image (you can watch previous images by hovering over the image
to draw) when a few HNers have used it I'll create a gallery :) It's also
available as a chrome app[1] and have been tested on the iPhone (every
version) the iPad and a few Androids :)

In case anyone is curious it's running on an ubuntu server with 512 ram. It's
heavily dependent on Socket.IO and is using the canvas module[2] to create and
save the images.

[1] <http://goo.gl/W1MYL> [2] <https://github.com/learnboost/node-canvas>

